# What to use on Acrylic



## LouF (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi I am a newbie and would like to know what to use to polish acrylic I found a product One-Step is it good stuff or is there somethng that gives a better shine.


Thanks Lou


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 10, 2013)

I just started with acrylics but after micro mesh pads, I use mcguires plastx for the auto store and have been very happy.


----------



## LouF (Aug 10, 2013)

Dan Thank you.


----------



## carlmorrell (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a lot of auto paint stuff in the garage.  So I started using 3M swirl remover, after wet sanding with micro-mesh. Couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 10, 2013)

IF you use any plastic polish, it will improve your shine, after MicroMesh.

I BELIEVE (Opinion!!)  That you get the best shine from sanding to about 1000 or 1500 (normal sandpaper) and then buffing on 6-8" wheel with tripoli, then with white diamond (two different wheels).  But that requires a spare motor or changing over your lathe, not a time-efficient choice.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## LouF (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks guys I have MicroMesh pads I will run down to O'reilly auto parts and pickup some polish.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 10, 2013)

MM pads are the standard. I like Hut's, but others use Mothers, Turtlewax, all sorts of stuff. Find what works best for the results you want.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 12, 2013)

LouF,
When you go o the store, tell the person behind the counter you are looking for a polishing compound with grit less than 5 micron.
Otherwise, you might as not use the micromesh.
Some of the polishes are more abrasive than the micromesh.


----------



## LouF (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Jim and Jerry I will keep that in mind when I go this afternoon.


----------



## longbeard (Aug 12, 2013)

I use novus #2 and #3. Great stuff


----------



## Chasper (Aug 12, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> IF you use any plastic polish, it will improve your shine, after MicroMesh.
> 
> I BELIEVE (Opinion!!)  That you get the best shine from sanding to about 1000 or 1500 (normal sandpaper) and then buffing on 6-8" wheel with tripoli, then with white diamond (two different wheels).  But that requires a spare motor or changing over your lathe, not a time-efficient choice.
> 
> ...



I agree with Ed.  If you have to use polish to get the shine you want, then the shine will wear off when the polish wears off.  Use buffing compounds to get shine then you are finished and the shine will last.


----------



## George417 (Aug 12, 2013)

Chasper said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > IF you use any plastic polish, it will improve your shine, after MicroMesh.
> ...




I agree with both of you. I use 4-o Steel wool, followed by the tripoli wheel then white diamond.


----------



## redneckmedic (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the Wood-n-whimsies single step (flitz) polish on both plastics and CA. 

 Granite my work is high level amateur And I'm okay with my pen looking fantastic in the box but as the user abuses it,the Polish fading.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 12, 2013)

+1 On Novus 2 and 3




longbeard said:


> I use novus #2 and #3. Great stuff


----------



## redbulldog (Aug 12, 2013)

I have always had some automobile polish, I started with Novus 3, 2, and 1 and will never try anything else, for my money!


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 12, 2013)

Check Harbor Freight for the Maguires.  It'll likely be a few sheckles cheaper.


----------



## Mike Powell (Aug 21, 2013)

Im not sure if the stuff I use is the same as white diamond, but I use jewlers rouge.  Its a white bar and I just rub it on there while the blank is turning, and use a mico fiber car towel to buff.  It works pretty well for me, but Ive only done one acrylic to date.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 26, 2013)

I wonder how a dental high shine buffing agent would work. I will experiment sometime. Retired dental tech here.


----------

